# How does oil flow in a Rb26dett??



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

I have been meaning to ask this and im really interested to hear the answer and im sure lots of other people too.
So how does oil flow in a Rb26dett mainly once it gets sucked up by the oil pump, then fed through the engine, turbos, head and then now the tricky part once it has done its job where does it go, After this there is some very BIG Questions...... does it go to the oil cooler modine and then to the oil filter and then back into the sump to restart the cycle again ?
Its just weird because i cant seem to work out how the oil flow works, oil coolers are another questions especially with a filter relocationg kit, does the oil flow through the filter and then through the oil cooler and then back to the engine ?
And why would it seem that a failed engine can fill a oil cooler with swarf ...... im confused ?
Please any one shed some light and help me understand this ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Oil is in the sump, oil goes through the screen in the pickup tube, through pickup tube into an oil gallery in the block, through gallery to inlet of oil pump, out of oil pump into another oil gallery (bypass oil returned directly to front of sump), from there out of the block into either the inlet side of the oil filter or off to an oil cooler if you have one, from oil cooler back to the inlet side of the oil filter, through filter eliment and out through the center into the block, from there into main oil gallery and accross the block between bore 3 and 4 to the oil feed for turbo/s. 

From main gallery to the 7 mains, from there onto the 6 big ends, at the same time oil is going up from gallery through oil restrictors, around head bolts into oil gallery in the head where it goes to the lifters and cam journals.

After the big ends, turbo/s, cam journals and lifter bores it all returns to the sump to start the cycle again.

Rob


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

what he said ^^^


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like life haha! nice explanation!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Rob forgot to add "if you are lucky".

To add myself. Oil is the life blood of all your precious mechanical internals. It is prudent to ire on the safe side. Good oil pump (Tomei is quality) and good oil, changed regularly, especially if you run it seriously hot (above 120C).

We often laugh, having made the mistake ourselves, that we spend huge amounts on an engine, then complain about the price of a Tomei verses JUN or N1 (peanuts compared to engine rebuild cost) or oil. As the wise man said, you can buy an awful lot of top quality synthethic oil for the price of a forged crank (or rods) (or pistons) (or all of them).

The master would say "spend your money wisely, grasshopper". (circ. Kung Fu, 1980).


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Thankyou very much for that info everyone well appreciated and most of all thankyou Robbie... good one


----------

